# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ابوعشرين يدخل غرفة تسجيلات الزناطير  . . اين شرف القسم

## الصاااااقعة

*ابوعشرين يسلم نفسه لغرفة تسجيلات الزناطير  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*احذرو الزناطير  والزنطور الفرحان ابوعشرين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عادي جدا 

ابو عشرين اراد اختيار وجهة اخرى له وربنا يسهل له
المريخ بمن حضر وحواء المريخ ولاده

*

----------


## محمد الفاتح عمر عثمان

*ما قصر معانا عبدالله أبو عشرين وربنا يسهل عليه هو زول وصل سن ال33 سنة لازم يأمن مستقبله
شكراً أبو عشرين ونلتقي الموسم القادم وإن شاء الله تكون زي جمال سالم تأخد الحقنة من السماني
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*كل لاعب حر في اختياره ولكن من يبيع مشاعرو َحب الجماهير له فغير مطلوب أن نتمنى له النجاح خاصة إذا باع ناديه وحب الجماهير والمريخ بمن حضر اما ابوزفنتين لاوفقه الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا ابوعشرين ما قصرت حتى بعد التوقيع للهلال قبل التتويج فقد كنت من رجال المباراة ...يا جماعة الراجل محترف يعنى معتمد على الكورة والعمر ماشى فلازم يبحث عن تأمين حياته وحياة أسرته...نتمنى له التوفيق فى مشواره الجديد
                        	*

----------


## Abu Reem

*ما قصر معانا لمن كان لاعبنا .. ربنا يوفقه في فريقه الجديد .. أنا ضد البحاولو يقللوا من قيمته الفنيه .. هو لاعب ممتاز ما في شك .. وفقد كبير للنادي... لكن بالتأكيد ما حيوقف مسيرة النادي ..
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*رسميا المخدوع ابو عشرين  يفضل الزناطير   . . .
                        	*

----------

